# Portugal golden visa



## LisbonHome (Oct 15, 2013)

*Buying a property in Portugal has become easier for foreigners*
If you are European you can live whenever you want in Portugal, buying a property requires no visa.

If you are not European you can now apply for the GOLDEN VISA
The applicant needs to invest in a property (or properties) that are a sum total of €500,000 or more.

*Key Benefits of a Golden Visa*
1. Free to travel in the European Union and Schengen countries. Golden Visa holders need not apply for a visa to travel to Europe anymore.
2. The applicant is entitled to Portuguese citizenship. After 6 years of official residence, the applicant can request a Portuguese Passport.
3. With a Portuguese residence permit, any future applications for residence in another European country will be easier.

*Requirements for the Portugal Golden Visa*
1. Valid Passport, Schengen Visa and travel document
2. Proof of valid medical insurance and proof of address
3. Updated property documents showing ownership of property, or Signed Promissory Contract with payment of a deposit above € 500,000
4. Declaration from a bank in Portugal confirming the transfer of the funds
5. Absence of criminal conviction (Criminal Certificate) and of interdiction to enter the country
6. Absence of notice from the Portuguese Immigration Authorities or Schengen Services


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You could have added that a Capital Transfer of 1 million Euros or more or the creation or proof of 10+ jobs would also qualify for Golden Scheme, Visa renewed every 2 years providing original condition still met


----------

